# Stop Tiered Data - An open letter



## daniel (Jun 7, 2011)

Fellow Android lovers,

I have started a "like" page on Facebook to rally support against Verizon's tiered data plans. It's an open letter that I encourage you to read and pass along. I have sent it to all the 'high-ups' at VZW, and I encourage you to do the same.

Thanks for the support!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Verizon-Stop-Tiered-Data/156668621068022


----------



## Roq (Jun 12, 2011)

Good idea, they need to know that they are losing business because of this and that we don't like it!


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

According to an internal training document you will be able to keep unlimited when upgrading to a 4g device if you already have it. Looks to only apply to new customers and people upgrading from feature phones.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel (Jun 7, 2011)

sensatti said:


> According to an internal training document you will be able to keep unlimited when upgrading to a 4g device if you already have it. Looks to only apply to new customers and people upgrading from feature phones.


The word on the blogosphere right now is that if you renew your plan (or when your 1 or 2 year contact expires), you will loose unlimited data. So unless you switch to a month-to-month plan, you will be forced into tiered data.


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

Negative










Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I've heard three different possible scenarios for us current customers: One where we are simply grandfathered in and get to keep our unlimited data even if we upgrade to new phones. Another where we keep our unlimited data for the remainder of the current contract, but are forced to move to tiered plans once we renew. And a third (and this is the least likely) where current 4G customers on unlimited plans get to keep their unlimited data, even after renewing in the future, but 3G customers who want to upgrade to 4G phones are required to move to one of the tiered plans. I hope the above post showing that current customers can keep their data unlimited even after upgrading/renewing is true (I'm a skeptic by nature).

The biggest issue is for future 4G customers - and I'm one of them. 2GB of data on a 3G phone is a lot different than 2GB of data on a 4G phone. You'll use up 2GB much more quickly on a 4G phone and I doubt, if you're one to stream Pandora/Slacker or watch Netflix, that it will be enough.


----------

